

How the Less IMDb browser extension was created - chrisaycock
http://johnaugust.com/archives/2011/how-less-imdb-came-to-be

======
zoowar
Sadly, once Amazon took over, the site became more and more cluttered with
cross promotions. This extension brings back the simplicity and utility that
made the site so popular. Good job.

